# M135i



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

My recent purchase. After 6 years of black this is great. Gave it a quick clean yesterday. 

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petebak (Jul 19, 2017)

Nice amount of decon and nice car


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Enjoy your new car 

Will look nice when given a good clean and shine - I found my white A5 responded well to being sealed and a coat of HD wax.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I do love these cars, so much bang for your buck, and yours is spot on:thumb: The amount of fallout is :doublesho.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I love ours - but the shape or paint finish must have something to it - they must be fallout magnets!

I couldn't believe how much was baked in. Estoril Blue went Estoril pink and took two passes to clear


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase - great cars, and a heck of lot less issues with these than the 140/240s that followed.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I drive my M135xi since 1. Jan 2013 ... it's a great car. The only issue I had so far is a squeaking noise appearing somewhere in the plastics up at the mirror and the little rubber connection to the fuelport cap broke. otherwise no issues at all ... lovely engine, transmission etc. It's a lovely, quick grocery car


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice looking bmw fella and like the colour on the wheels


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

More cleaning today. Still a few areas That are not quite 100% but hopefully I'll get the next weekend.

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

Always liked these. white cars make the fallout look alot worse than it probrable is with the colour change and it running. both my white RS and white A6 were terrible but RS never gets much cleaning any more as its tucked away in the garage in a carcoon.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

All my cars are white and I always loved using fallout removers  for obvious reasons. It's one of these satisfying things to watch.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

awesome car


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

I seen it in the sun today ☹Not too bad but it will need work. At least I didn’t feel sick like I did when the sun shone on my black 5 series&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Still not found the time to do a proper polish but have fitted lowering springs and wheeel spacers






























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Lovely car but that RS turbo tucked away must be worth about the same in value!


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I have got one that I look after - and I have never known a car like it for attracting tar, iron and general fall out worthy rubbish - there must be something about the shape or aero that just directs it to the body....like a Labrador rolling in fox s**t! 

I'd probably snap your arm off for the Mk3 Fiesta though


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

beambeam said:


> Lovely car but that RS turbo tucked away must be worth about the same in value!


It's catching up!


----------



## Bear_Ash (Aug 20, 2018)

Lovely car and great pics cool RS creeping =D


----------



## maigrait (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice motor. Love the red with the white!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Well one year in and I finally found time to give it a decent polish. Used my trusted autosmart stuff. Not convinced it looks much different. 
Also added the M performance rear spoiler last week it so subtle it borderline pointless but it makes it looks a little different.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

So my latest subtle mod. I don't like the M performance front splitters so after looking at other options I got the maxton one. Only £120 in the blackfriday sale. It fits perfect and I think it looks good. May get a rear diffuser of some sort and then the exterior is complete. Hopefully it will get a ceramic coating when Autosmart release there's in a few months time.
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I stuck a Maxton Lip on top of my MP spoiler just to give it bit more of a look.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

iPlod999 said:


> I stuck a Maxton Lip on top of my MP spoiler just to give it bit more of a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've thought about that too but worried it wouldn't fit. Does yours fit good?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

It goes on pretty well.


----------

